# B-25 Video



## kasper (Aug 12, 2006)

Took this last year  Sorry about the poor sound but it was very windy

B-25 at Portrush airshow


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

Pretty cool. 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2006)

Good one!


----------



## kasper (Aug 18, 2006)

Enjoyed that show - unfortuanately there's no warbirds at this years show


----------

